# Status einer Rücksendung (FAG)



## Hummel_1980 (22. Oktober 2015)

*Status einer Rücksendung (FAG)*

Hallo,

ich muss mich hier leider auch mal melden, da es ein Problem bei der Rücksendung (Widerruf/FAG) eines Artikels gibt. Es geht um die Bestellung 10278145 vom 28.09.2015 (RMA 91993).
Bin telefonisch heute Morgen nicht durchgekommen, deshalb schildere ich das mal kurz hier:

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen einige Bestellungen aufgegeben und 90% der Teile für meine Wasserkühlung bei euch gekauft. Dabei habe ich leider die falsche Ausführung der Aquaero 6 XT bestellt. Wollte eigentlich die Ausführung mit blauen LEDs und habe bei der Bestellung nicht darauf geachtet. Da eh noch eine Bestellung gemacht werden musste, habe ich die richtige Ausführung einfach mitbestellt und die falsche per Rücksendeformular am 07.10. zurückgeschickt mit der Bitte um Erstattung des Kaufbetrages. Die Bestätigung, dass sie angekommen ist, habe ich am 12.10. erhalten.

Leider gab es hier anschließend einige Kommunikationsprobleme trotz mehrmaliger Nachfrage von mir. Es hieß letztendlich, dass die „Pumpe“ (?) zum Hersteller eingeschickt werden müsse und ich dann die Gutschrift bekäme. Ist es üblich, dass Rücksendungen an den Hersteller geschickt werden oder läuft hier etwas falsch? Die Aquaero wurde nichtmal in mein Gehäuse eingebaut und angeschlossen, ich bin durch Zufall darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass es bei euch zwei Ausführungen gibt und habe umgehend die Rücksendung eingeleitet.

Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr hier mal nachprüfen könntet, wann ich mit der Gutschrift rechnen kann. Wollte nämlich möglichst bald eine neue größere Bestellung aufgeben.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Status einer Rücksendung (FAG)*

Hallo,

das mit der Pumpe war sicherlich nur ein versprecher/verschreiber. Tatsache ist, das alle Aquaeros die zurückkommen weiter zu Aqua Computer gehen um sie dort fachgerecht überprüfen zu lassen. Erst wenn wir von Aqua Computer das OK bekommen, geht eine Gutschrift raus. Wir haben das eingeführt, da wir früher leider häufiger den Fall hatten, dass die zurückgeschicken scheinbar neuen Aquaeros leider eben nicht neu waren oder doch einen Defekt aufwiesen und die nächsten Kunden dann natürlich ein Problem hatten. 
Wie lange Aqua Computer für dieses OK benötigt, kann ich dir nicht aus dem Stehgreif sagen.


----------



## Hummel_1980 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Status einer Rücksendung (FAG)*

Ah, okay. Danke für die Erklärung. Ich hatte einfach das Gefühl, dass hier etwas komplett schief läuft 
Dann hoffe ich, dass das bis zur nächsten Woche abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Status einer Rücksendung (FAG)*

In der Regel dauert das nicht sooo lange.  Falls du aber bis Ende nächster Woche nichts hörst, melde dich bitte noch mal bei mir, dann schreib ich den Sven (Chef Aqua Computer) mal direkt an und frag nach.


----------

